# New BIG SCARY SHOW featuring NC/SC haunts, GG winner, Top haunts for 2015, more



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

Another great show and it was weird hearing my voice when i won the contest on this show. Plan to post pictures of what i won for everyone to see it once it gets here. thanks again and another great show as always.


----------

